# squirrel with recurve



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

Got out saturday with my dad rabbit and squirrel hunting... first we went squirrel hunting and i showed my dad i still have it with my recurve (because i hunt mostly with a compound now) and took this huge fox squirrel... and we went rabbit hunting and i never got one shot off but we kicked out 8 rabbits! i threw the beagle in the picture because she was with us the whole day... 

her name is Sobe like the drink and she has been a good friend for the last 10 years and still has it.... even if she is a little on the heavy side :lol:


----------



## koz bow (Nov 18, 2006)

Now that is what I am talking about! A bow. No gun.

Those poor ducks. You should of left that gun at home and takin this gear along!


----------



## steve1983 (Sep 26, 2006)

nice looking dog!!!! to bad your in the pic:lol:


----------



## jeffthedj (Mar 27, 2006)

thats pretty sweet! i love my bow....but man i cant hit a rabbit with a .22 let alone a recurve:yikes:..sounds like fun though.


----------



## hoytshooter4 (Oct 3, 2005)

Nice!! still trying to accomplish a small game kill with my recurve.


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

hoyt it is a blast!!! 1 year i shot 4 squirrels with my recurve and didnt even hunt for them much because 1 day was a double!!! and my most is also 7 woodchucks in a season!

good luck and post when you accomplish it!


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

Nice work hawk,your a killing machine.


----------



## orion (Apr 8, 2002)

Hawk that Widow will work on deer too. Wait till you fall off that cliff...... You will wonder why you ever owned a compound. 

You are right though, small game is a blast with the 'curve. 
These are from last winter-









Congratulations!


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

my first 3 deer were killed with long bows and recurve

1st deer ever 45# howard hill longbow- 5 point
2nd deer dads widow-6 point 
3rd deer my black widow when i have 53# limbs- 8 point

now i have 60# limbs and love it... shoots great... ill get back to hunting with it more in a few years when i have time to practice!!!

congrats on the double rabbits orion!!!

My goal is to get a turkey with my recurve this year i think!.. i have shot several with a compound now i really want to get one with my recurve... so ill practice with it and try for the first part of the hunt with it!


----------



## hoytshooter4 (Oct 3, 2005)

Orion, are those different colored feathers on your arrows or something else??


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

they are something else... i forget what they are called but its like one feather rapped around or something... doesnt slow the arrow down as much as a normal flu flu


----------



## orion (Apr 8, 2002)

Yeah, they are a spiral fletch flu-flu. The ones in the picutre are made with one 12" full length feather wrapped around each arrow. I have since added another to those arrows. Put enough feather back there and I think they slow the arrow better than inline flu-flu's. It almost makes like a ball of feathers.


----------

